
The career choice that delivers - mgcreed
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/41cf8cfa-6d6a-11de-8b19-00144feabdc0.html#
======
pmichaud
This is pretty true. I spent 3 months a while back doing construction, and it
was fantastic. I was exhausted, but I got into great shape and had a really
good time.

------
allenp
I like the notion of "downward mobility" and seeing it as desirable.

